# Yamaha RX663 to Behringer Amp



## HowdyDuty (Feb 15, 2009)

Good afternoon!

After reading some of the posts in the DIY-Subwoofer forum I'm after a recommendation to connect my receiver to my amp. Should I...

Use an RCA to 1/4" Mono cable and run with it.

-or-

Use an RCA to XLR cable and run with it.

-or- 

Use an RCA to XLR cable and go to a Samson S-Convert bumpbox, then XLR to the amp.

-or-

Something else?

The reason I ask is, the post I read explained how there's a signal difference when simply connecting the receiver to the amp without a bump box. The bump box increases the line level to what the amp is expecting. Does this make any sense? Thanks for your thoughts.

-HD


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The RCA to 1/4" cable is the cheapest. No reason to go with the bump box unless you determine you actually need it.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

HowdyDudy,

If you find you need to match impedances and need some more gain, you might want look at the Reckhorn B-1 crossover. It gives you an adjustable subsonic frequency filter, high pass filter, bass boost and a master gain control. I'm running some big subs with my NAD hooked up to two QSC 1450 pro amps and I couldn't be happier. I'm also able to turn off all of my filters on the QSC amps so the B-1 can control and protect my drivers. With the amp's filters turned on, I loose some bass. I only need one B-1 to handle both amps.

Mike


----------

